# 2 year old boy smoking



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The two-year-old boy from Indonesia has a cigarette habit, one to the tune of 40 cigarettes a day. “‘He cries and throws tantrums when we don’t let him smoke. He’s addicted,” says father Mohammad to the _Daily Mail_. Mohammad allowed Ardi to start smoking at just 18 months.
> 
> According to statistics cited by the Daily Mail, nearly 3 percent of five to nine year olds in Indonesia are active smokers. Ardi, to his detriment, started prodigiously early.




VIDEO AND SOURCE


------------
Imo. This is a poor kid. Smoking at an early age will definitely shorten his life. argh. I can't believe some of them watching the kid are giggling and all that stuff.
Can you believe it??! up to 40 sticks?!
For me, smoking is deadly, will shorten your life span, and very addictive. Even for adults, how much more a kid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Fuck that kid's parent. YOu're an ass to this earth. You're horrible


----------



## Scott-105 (May 27, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty retarded.


----------



## zeromac (May 27, 2010)

Saw this on the news he goes through 40 smokes aday or he gets cranky


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

i KNOW RIGHT?!!?!!


----------



## GameDragon (May 27, 2010)

Man, he's pro at it too.


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 27, 2010)

They say that if the kid quits, His parents will buy him a car.

Source is the news.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> Man, he's pro at it too.
> yeah.. looks and acts like a pro
> QUOTE(fgghjjkll @ May 27 2010, 07:25 PM) They say that if the kid quits, His parents will buy him a car.
> 
> Source is the news.



material things are useless if you're retarded


----------



## Raika (May 27, 2010)

That's just fucked up.


----------



## injected11 (May 27, 2010)

Even when I smoked, it was never 2 packs a day.

How the hell does someone "allow" an 18-month old to start smoking? That means you GAVE it to the baby, and lit it. And most likely held and ashed it for him. You're a horrendous parent. Your kid is gonna have lung cancer before they hit puberty. The fuck is wrong with people these days...

He's not gonna stop smoking either, just look at the reinforcment of his behavior. "Smoke, and you'll be made famous".


----------



## Thoob (May 27, 2010)

He'll be dead by 16. 40 a day will soon become 60, or 80 a day and look, he's fat too. Awful parents. I mean, they're not even ashamed of this, they let the press into their home to film and photograph this boy, obviously getting paid for it too. Sickening.


----------



## Depravo (May 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 'I'm not worried about his health, he looks healthy,' shrugged the boy's father Mohammad Rizal.


No, he looks morbidly obese. There's a difference to the trained eye.


----------



## Overman1977 (May 27, 2010)

Absolutely disgusting!  His parents should be imprisoned and have their children taken away from them.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 27, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> They say that if the kid quits, His parents will buy him a car.
> 
> Source is the news.



The parents need to beat the habit out of him not buy him a car.

Then someone needs to beat the parents.



I mean damn.


----------



## Gnargle (May 27, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed it for ya


----------



## iFish (May 27, 2010)

This.Is.Fucking.Retarded.......
I am 15 and tried shesha and cannot smoke that without joking >.>


----------



## Cablephish (May 27, 2010)

This kids gonna be a mob boss at the age of 8.


----------



## ericling (May 27, 2010)

I believed you joined the Facebook group : "STOP EXAMS = SAVE TREES" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is retarded. The parent... speechless.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 27, 2010)

only in Indonesia


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> The parents need to beat the habit out of him not buy him a car.
> 
> Then someone needs to beat the parents.
> 
> ...


I agree with p1ngpong. That's seriously messed up.

If the kid dies within a few years, or even burns down the family house...I can't say I'll be surprised.
Or sympathetic.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 27, 2010)

kid is the king of retards


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

What in the hell is wrong with some parents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Seriously, these folks should have their kid taken off them and they should be prosecuted for child abuse.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 27, 2010)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad parents >:[

The father should be kicked in the nuts for every stick he gives to his child


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> According to statistics cited by the Daily Mail, nearly 3 percent of five to nine year olds in Indonesia are active smokers.


whole of Indonesia is fucked in the head than.

WORST COUNTRY EVER!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

Put some potassium in the mouth end of them. It'll react with the saliva and cause a small explosion.

That'll put them off.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Put some potassium in the mouth end of them. It'll react with the saliva and cause a small explosion.
> 
> That'll put them off.


That sounds like an awesome plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm definitely gonna make that happen when I force my way into becoming supremem ruler of the world.


----------



## GundamXXX (May 27, 2010)

Ive been smoking for... 10 years now? Never did I hit more then 25 sigs a day unless I was on a binge from noon till 3 am even then 40 would be pushing it

Stupid parents... explains a whole lot to me lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've wanted to do that for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Use Caesium for something stronger.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for azure0wind..


----------



## clegion (May 27, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> only in Indonesia


i can testify.....


i am originally from indonesia
don't forget Shinryouma


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 27, 2010)

That kid looks like he could kick my ass.


----------



## Drag0nflamez (May 27, 2010)

makes me think of that Family Guy episode where stewie suddenly starts to smoke


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

Drag0nflamez said:
			
		

> makes me think of that Family Guy episode where stewie suddenly starts to smoke
> well that's a cartoon.. this IS REALITY.
> 
> 
> ...


yeaH. he can kick your ass with the way he smokes. *epic* _but_ still a fail for having shitty parents


----------



## Berthenk (May 27, 2010)

Fuck dude, something's wrooooooooong! Really wrong...


----------



## VashTS (May 27, 2010)

the cigarette companies just let out a big evil laugh....muah ha ha


----------



## Law (May 27, 2010)

hopefully more people will get their kids smoking from an early age

should reduce the population numbers somewhat and weed out the idiots.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> the cigarette companies just let out a big evil laugh....muah ha ha


unforunately that's true and they wouldnt care..


*opens tv and saw a cigarette commercial*
CIGARETTE SMOKING IS DANGEROUS TO YOUR HEALTH


----------



## Drag0nflamez (May 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is why smoking commercials etc are 100% prohibited in holland


----------



## injected11 (May 27, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> hopefully more people will get their kids smoking from an early age
> 
> should reduce the population numbers somewhat and weed out the idiots.


3 cheers for Darwinism!


----------



## mameks (May 27, 2010)

Something's wrong here, but i'm not sure what...

jkjk, the parents are über douches


----------



## naglaro00 (May 27, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> hopefully more people will get their kids smoking from an early age
> 
> should reduce the population numbers somewhat and weed out the idiots.


----------



## BlackDave (May 27, 2010)

I wanna punch that chubby kid for doing that >=(


----------



## mameks (May 27, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> I wanna punch that chubby kid*s' parents* for *letting him do* that >=(


fix'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's their fault after all.


----------



## Hachibei (May 27, 2010)

"Hey, I think I'll let my 18 month old baby, who can't even walk yet, take a drag on my cigarette. Yeah, there's no harm in that, right?"

Bang up job.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 27, 2010)




----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 27, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's pretty retarded.


Wrong, that's _fucking _retarded.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 27, 2010)

kid needs to be locked in a cage as a circus freak and parents need to be locked up away from society cos their too sick for it


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

This is pitiful. Those parents need to go to jail.


----------



## Brian117 (May 27, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> hopefully more people will get their kids smoking from an early age
> 
> should reduce the population numbers somewhat and weed out the idiots.



+1,000,000

I agree with that statement.

I saw this on my local news last night, I didn't think much of it. Just said, "Meh" and turned the TV off.

What do people expect though? This world is slowly becoming more and more fucked up every second (literally).


----------



## scrtmstr (May 27, 2010)

sick, no wait that's the wrong word...
i'd like to see the lungs of that child, because i've seen pictures of the lungs of a 40 year old smoker that smoked 20 sticks a day, and they were black, really black.
They should make something really bad happen to him while with a cigarette, he'll never touch one again.


----------



## Demonbart (May 27, 2010)

This is retarded.
I like to have a smoke once in a while but a 2-year-old smoking 40 a day?
And his parents say he cries and throws tantrums when they don't let him smoke, but why did they let him start it in the first place?
If he was my son, I'd let him cry all he wants until he realises that he can live without smoking.


----------



## Anakir (May 27, 2010)

Wow. He looks like he's born to smoke.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 27, 2010)

born to die more like it this kid won't even make it to 10 the way his going


----------



## Theraima (May 27, 2010)

Born with a golden cigarette.


----------



## fishykipper (May 27, 2010)

only 40 a day....pussy!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 27, 2010)

kid must have been brainwashed with subliminal messages!


----------



## Gullwing (May 27, 2010)

His parents are so careless... I would slap that slut that let the kid smoke.. Oh god I hate their stupidity


----------



## DeadLocked (May 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd

Also this is disgusting I would feel sorry for the kid but he is not going to turn out right now no matter what.


----------



## TyrianCubed (May 27, 2010)

how in the world would a parent let his baby start smoking at 18 months of age?
they should get jailed for severe stupidity.
And the fact they're whining about it now makes their case even worse.

the baby cries if you don't let him smoke? WHO THE F--K CARES!
babies cry all the time, shouldn't you, you know like BE A PARENT? now a baby cries and you do whatever he wants?
God, why did you make some people so obnoxiously retarded?


----------



## Range-TE (May 27, 2010)

well, another reason to be embarrassed about the people here in indonesia.
srsly, alot of people here are retarded and i've seen a whole lot of bad parenting (luckily none of my family and friends are like that) 

but this is the worse


----------



## tk_saturn (May 27, 2010)

Not really a big deal.

There are pregnant woman who smoke more than that, and their kids are smoking before they are even born.


----------



## ZenZero (May 27, 2010)

The parent should be shot.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 27, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> The parent should be shot.


Don't worry, I imagine the boy also has a gun.


----------



## macgeek417 (May 27, 2010)

...WTF


----------



## DarkRey (May 27, 2010)

“‘He cries and throws tantrums when we don’t let him smoke."
give sum gud old SPANKING !! jesus fuck!!!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 27, 2010)

That is some world class parenting right there, if he starts crying give him what he wants. Great parenting techniques. Honestly what kind of stupid, retarded, idiotic people would let there child smoke at the age of 18 months. Seriously.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Kid's retarded, Dad's retarded, Mum's retarded, his family's most likely retarded too. Simple as that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, if you want something of that magnitude.


----------



## BlackDave (May 27, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks X)


----------



## logical thinker (May 28, 2010)

I laughed when I saw his picture, yesterday, on Yahoo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Law said:
			
		

> hopefully more people will get their kids smoking from an early age
> 
> should reduce the population numbers somewhat and weed out the idiots.


I'm OK with this.


----------



## Njrg (May 28, 2010)

Baby needs to suck ash.


----------



## syko5150 (May 28, 2010)

damn just before i quit smoking i was smoking 2 packs a day(same amount as this kid)and i was coughing blood from it,plus i was 20 years older then him...i can't imagine what it's doing to the inside of a small child.


----------



## GH0ST (May 28, 2010)

Each day, more than 3,900 kids become regular smokers...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

the world is really getting shitty.
Help us!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kids like them will grow up(I doubt that, he'll get killed like before he hits puberty) and become thieves, mobsters, etc. HELP US!!!


----------



## EpicJungle (May 28, 2010)

I already saw this on FB...

Like, WTFFFF? How did it even get a cigarette? And 40 sticks a day? 
And it damn seems like he's a pro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Damn parents.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 30, 2010)

its a non-caring habit that has done so... esp poverty which has caused it... biggest reason, US (as in we the people not U.S) since we accept cigarettes to be sold while there is no benefit which can overcome its detriments


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 8, 2010)

NO.....

REALLLY??

i mean does his parents smoke alot?
????????????????????????????????????????


----------

